# Update on new HT



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, the house sold and it looks like we are shooting for the 30th of March to close on the new one. In previous post I explained what will soon be the new dedicated theater. We have a room 14x28x8. I am losing 3 ft off the front for a equipment closet. So 25ft long. The preparations have already begun. I have my mom checking on the ceiling. No before something is said, my mom's a team leader for Lowes so she get a heavy, heavy discount on special orders, I.E. black drop ceiling tile and grids. I have started to check out theater chairs. Was quoted $1904 for La-Z-Boy matinee 3 chair. Pricey, so the shopping for those will continue. (going dark red on those). I am planing on 5 seats, three in the front and two on the riser behind. Walls will be a light brown on top of a chair rail and dark brown on the bottom. Two columns on each side of the room which will house wall sconces. 
Now the important part, The equipment. I choose a Denon 3806 for power, Paradigm Monitor 11's for the front, CC390 center, ADP 390's for the sides and rears. Running through a panamax 1500. Dvd player will either be a Toshiba A2 or I really like the Denon 1930CI, 
The PJ- I was originally looking at the Z5, But have changed my mind and am now thinking a Mits 3000 DLP. I am contacting contractors now to frame a wall and have already been in contact with the drywall guy. My popcorn machine will be on order by the end of the week. Went with a Paragon, made here in good ol' Iowa. I will take pics, but have no idea how to load them. so might be acsking for some help


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds exciting Jeb... I can't wait to start seeing some pics and follow your progress. Having a mother at Lowes is sure a big help on the savings.

Check with Roman in our Ultimate Home Entertainment forum... he should be able to hook you up with your furniture at a good savings. 

Looks like you have some nice equipment lined up as well.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your progress pics...Sounds like it will be a nice theatre..
I wish I new someone at my local supplier!!


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

hank you, Im ooking forward to gettting started on it. I order a sample from Armstrong tonight. Tech black 24x24 Fine Fissured. Looking forward to taking a look at it.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy happy joy joy, received their lenders letter today from our buyers. Now the real fun can begin. I have already contacted the carpert people to come and measure for the carpeting. Contractors are the next call to stud in the wall and hang doors. Then, I call the drywall guys, which I have already talked to to come make the room whole. I have insulation to buy, columns to build, so they can drywall those. Of course several trips to the A/V stores in Iowa. Going to Des Moines this weekend to look at some berklines and fabric samples. Wow, I suddenly feel overwhelmed. Of well, when I sit down in front of my 106" carada screen and hear the sound it will all be worth it!!! 

I know, I know, lots of pics will taken and posted. fear not! Plus I see the Toshiba HD-Xa2 is down in price today at J and R. My wfe already said the first screening will be Finding Nemo!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If your budget will extend to it, consider using Bridgestone rubber underlay for the carpet..
Apart from being a very comfortable, stable underlay, it is very good acoustically..


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll look into that., It's going in a basement over concrete. So I know I need something with some wort of barrier blocker.


----------

